# Truth about aquarium antibiotics



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

WOW!!! Check this out! In a nutshell this article talks about how pill/capsule medications don't expire and that they are the same stuff that pharmacists sell us at a fraction of the cost.

Fish Antibiotics |


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Alot of aquarium specific products are like that (ie. Metricide = 3x concentrated excel). I'd still throw out Erythromycin based medicines after the expiry date as they turn toxic.


----------

